# How to sell cichlids



## smcapelle (Jul 3, 2006)

What is the best way to sell a 125 gallon tank worth of cichlids, some groups fully grown, some small? Aprox 50 fish
Would I sell them to one person or try to sell the breeding collonies or sell individual? Also what is an good price $500?

gresheki
socolofi
estherae
hap sp 44
rostratus
hongi red top
hongi yellow top
crabro
cyeranhabodos
yellow lab
juli maleri
sedondis
capodo borei red fin
labrosus
acei
cyno afra


----------



## ghostrebo (Jun 4, 2008)

So are you trying to sell the 50 fish in your 125g fish only for $500? or are you selling the 125g and the 50 fish for $500?

IMO i think it will be hard for someone to fork over $500 for just fish unless they are buying the fish as an investment (breeding)


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah you probably wouldnt get that much for the fish...

Its not easy to sell alot of fish either. You could try aquabid and do it as a complete group but you would have to know how to prepare fish for shipping or do pick up only.

If you have the time to wait they would sell better divided up by species.

If you have a LFS near by you could do a large trade in and get a ton of store credit.

Why are trying to get rid of them?


----------



## smcapelle (Jul 3, 2006)

not positive I'm going to get rid of them, but after 6-7 years I may want to try diferent type of fish.


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

if you are staying in the hobby then do it piece meal if you cannot get a LFS to trade. We have a trading post on here. Aquabid is an option and so is Craigslist and the Flyer if you have that in your area.


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

In New Zealand we have a fish section in "Trade Me"- an online auction site, which a lot of people 
use in buying/selling fish and is a great resource. anything like this in your neck of the woods?

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Home-living/Pe ... -3326-.htm

Also the two main fish forums here have Buy/sell/trade sections to them. I wonder how well this would work here considering the high percentage of users from NA. Are you allowed to post a thread-" 4 sale/trade Asstd Africans in New England area"

I have a LFS that sells on behalf also. I only get money( 1/2 of price it sells for) after it has sold.

I agree that in your case selling singularly could get you a better rerturn but also require more work.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd say $2-$5 per fish might be more realistic. My LFS will pay more than that, but in store credit only and they would not want to take so many fish all at once.

If you had that mix in a 125G you would have to be sure all fish for sale were the "originals" and none had been raised in the tank. (This is because you have the lab/estherae mix, multiple hongi species, etc.) In which case, your original fish are nearing the end of their lifespan (8 years) and may not be spawning as regularly as younger fish.


----------

